# Lucca - advice appreciated, meet up would be good



## Stephen Rafferty (Jun 29, 2015)

Hi,
We are two Scots thinking of moving to Lucca next year for a six month trial. We have visited three times before and will spend one week in Lucca from Aug 29 to 5 September. If there are any expats/Lucca residents who have time to meet for coffee/a drink during that week it would be most welcome. Would appreciate any tips/advice on living in Lucca, advantages/disadvantages and best apartment rental firms.
Thanks

Stephen and Lorraine


----------

